# NASP ALPHA Pier



## Seatmech86

This weekend Alpha Pier will be open for fishing, it is the pier north of Charlie Pier. Basically the pier closest to Portside E-club.

Sponsor: Navy Ball Committee
Event: Fishing on the Pier (ALPHA PIER)
Dates: Saturday August 25th and Sunday August 26th
Times: 0600-1900


----------



## txfam6

*pier*



Seatmech86 said:


> This weekend Alpha Pier will be open for fishing, it is the pier north of Charlie Pier. Basically the pier closest to Portside E-club.
> 
> Sponsor: Navy Ball Committee
> Event: Fishing on the Pier (ALPHA PIER)
> Dates: Saturday August 25th and Sunday August 26th
> Times: 0600-1900


What part of the pier will we be able to fish from is it only the part facing portside?


----------



## Seatmech86

I really don't have an answer for that. I haven't been out there since they moved over there, can anybody else chime in?


----------



## J0nesi

is this the peir you are talking about. the big one??


----------



## txfam6

J0nesi said:


> is this the peir you are talking about. the big one??


Its the smaller one closest to the 3 mile bridge.


----------



## J0nesi

thought that was charlie pier?


----------



## txfam6

J0nesi said:


> thought that was charlie pier?


 Charlie pier if im not mistaken is the closest one to port ops and runs long ways along the bay.


----------



## Chris2889

Alpha pier is the one that butts up to the sea wall where everyone fishes during the week when the piers are closed. It faces the 3 mile bridge


----------



## Chris L

Top arrow. I was out there for a little bit last weekend and there were people fishing both sides.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Made it out for the afternoon, and it is the pier at the top arrow. You can fish the L shape of it up to where the Carrier "C" pier starts.

Blues running through gave the wife a thrill chasing them. We managed to catch three of them, one was a really nice size for light tackle. She got big catch of the day, with two pier snags, while casting Gottchas at the fish!

She also caught a monster stud of a pin fish on light tackle. Bigger than any crappie I ever saw in my "yout".

No one telling of any really big catches. Good to get out and try, was hoping for some Spanish, but will take what we got! It IS fishing, not catching!


----------



## txfam6

*empy*

Drove by today and saw not one person out there. Guess no one volunteered for it sunday. Its a good thing I got my other spots that not alot of people fish on base.


FlFrayedKnot said:


> Made it out for the afternoon, and it is the pier at the top arrow. You can fish the L shape of it up to where the Carrier "C" pier starts.
> 
> Blues running through gave the wife a thrill chasing them. We managed to catch three of them, one was a really nice size for light tackle. She got big catch of the day, with two pier snags, while casting Gottchas at the fish!
> 
> She also caught a monster stud of a pin fish on light tackle. Bigger than any crappie I ever saw in my "yout".
> 
> No one telling of any really big catches. Good to get out and try, was hoping for some Spanish, but will take what we got! It IS fishing, not catching!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

is the pier open to the public or only base personel?


----------



## Cornflake789

Only base personal/retired military


----------



## J0nesi

anybody know if this is goin to open up again anytime soon. i missed it last time.


----------



## Seatmech86

This Saturday Alpha Pier will be open for fishing, it is the pier north of Charlie Pier. Basically the pier closest to Portside E-club.

Sponsor: Navy Ball Committee
Event: Fishing on the Pier (ALPHA PIER)
Dates: Saturday September15th
Times: 0600-1900


----------



## J0nesi

great, i just walked out there on my break to see if anyone was fishing port side.


----------



## Trucker

I guess the gate guard will direct me to it if I ask. I don't know where the E-club is nor the pier. I know where the McDonalds used to be before Ivan, is it close to that? I would like to try it out because of all the posts on here showing the fish that have been caught out there. I know where the main chapel is if someone could give me directions from there.


----------



## J0nesi

Trucker said:


> I guess the gate guard will direct me to it if I ask. I don't know where the E-club is nor the pier. I know where the McDonalds used to be before Ivan, is it close to that? I would like to try it out because of all the posts on here showing the fish that have been caught out there. I know where the main chapel is if someone could give me directions from there.


its just south of Port side, where taco bell and pizza hut is. kinda behind the NEX.


----------



## navygirl1974

if you come in the back gate just follow the road (radford blvd) all the way down til you can only go left - look to your left by the water and you will see people on the pier fishing. they will be to the left of the cg ship. if you are coming in the front gate and follow the maind road and either make a left at the intersection where the gas station is and go down til you see portside club on your left and make a right - the pier will be a little ways up on your left - can't miss it or drive the main road past the gas station til you hit Radford bvld and make a left again drive til you have to make a left and look to your left by the water and you will see the people on the pier just left of the cg ship - hope this helps


----------



## Trucker

*directions*



navygirl1974 said:


> if you come in the back gate just follow the road (radford blvd) all the way down til you can only go left - look to your left by the water and you will see people on the pier fishing. they will be to the left of the cg ship. if you are coming in the front gate and follow the maind road and either make a left at the intersection where the gas station is and go down til you see portside club on your left and make a right - the pier will be a little ways up on your left - can't miss it or drive the main road past the gas station til you hit Radford bvld and make a left again drive til you have to make a left and look to your left by the water and you will see the people on the pier just left of the cg ship - hope this helps


You did good, thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I fish there all the time. Im not retired/active military. I have no problem getting on base.


----------



## Chris L

Yeah whats up with that? They just let anyone on base here?


----------



## txfam6

yeah they do let anyone on base and its usually the people that are not active or retired that leave trash everywhere and eventually those places close down. I have seen it first hand and have talked to those people and all I get is a shoulder turn and they keep on trucking. They are also the same ones that keep undersized or oversized fish.


Chris L said:


> Yeah whats up with that? They just let anyone on base here?


----------



## Death From Above

When I was a kid (70/80s) you could fish anywhere on NAS including the survival pier 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. Used to catch fish right under the bow of the Lexington. Not sure why things changed.


----------



## Death From Above

txfam6 said:


> yeah they do let anyone on base and its usually the people that are not active or retired that leave trash everywhere and eventually those places close down. I have seen it first hand and have talked to those people and all I get is a shoulder turn and they keep on trucking. They are also the same ones that keep undersized or oversized fish.


Don't make sense. Let anybody on the base....but you can't fish within 500 feet of the shoreline in a boat.


----------



## Cornflake789

They dont just let anyone on base, the loophole is the museum. A lot of civilian anglers that get on base to fish just tell the gate guard theyre going to the museum then go fishing instead.


----------



## txfam6

That is a loop hole that should change I just cant stand people that dont follow rules especially on a military base. Thats why I stick to my area around work, but when I see anyone around there during working hours you can bet that we will make them leave or call the cops out there if they dont listen to us. We mainly do that when we have students in the water and the idiots still want to fish near the area where we are conducting training.


Cornflake789 said:


> They dont just let anyone on base, the loophole is the museum. A lot of civilian anglers that get on base to fish just tell the gate guard theyre going to the museum then go fishing instead.


----------



## txfam6

Most of those bouys are not there since the storm and they are taking advantage of it believe me.


Death From Above said:


> Don't make sense. Let anybody on the base....but you can't fish within 500 feet of the shoreline in a boat.


----------



## emon550

How is the fishing like on base during the cold season? What fishes bite and what is the preferred bait?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

txfam6 said:


> yeah they do let anyone on base and its usually the people that are not active or retired that leave trash everywhere and eventually those places close down. I have seen it first hand and have talked to those people and all I get is a shoulder turn and they keep on trucking. They are also the same ones that keep undersized or oversized fish.


 
Ive been fishing the base since I was old enought to drive. Probably for about 15 years. Born and raised in Pensacola. So I guess civilians are the only ones who litter and keep under/over sized fish. Thats funny


----------



## txfam6

Ive been here 2 years and everytime I have been fishing thats what I see Im just telling it as I see it. Thats all, who knows maybe when Im not out there and your are you see a different story but not me.


SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Ive been fishing the base since I was old enought to drive. Probably for about 15 years. Born and raised in Pensacola. So I guess civilians are the only ones who litter and keep under/over sized fish. Thats funny


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

lol


----------



## J0nesi

the sign at the front gate said the pier is goin to be open the 22nd and 23rd.


----------



## navygirl1974

thanks for the info i checked mwr homepage yesterday and there was nothing posted


----------



## Cornflake789

See everybody out there!


----------



## navygirl1974

maybe i'll see you out there on sunday


----------



## Seatmech86

J0nesi said:


> the sign at the front gate said the pier is goin to be open the 22nd and 23rd.


That is correct!


Sept 22nd and 23rd
6am -7pm​


----------



## Seatmech86

Open again this weekend, good luck to all. I have been hearing the flounder are getting bigger out there.

Sponsor: Navy Ball Committee
Event: Fishing on the Pier (ALPHA PIER)
Dates: Saturday Sept 28th and Sept 29th
Times: 0600-1900


----------



## J0nesi

great!! caught some spainsh and a 3' shark last weekend. fun times


----------



## J0nesi

Seatmech86 said:


> Open again this weekend, good luck to all. I have been hearing the flounder are getting bigger out there.
> 
> Sponsor: Navy Ball Committee
> Event: Fishing on the Pier (ALPHA PIER)
> *Dates: Saturday Sept 28th and Sept 29th*
> Times: 0600-1900


i think u mean the 29th and 30th.


----------



## Seatmech86

I think that is correct! That'll teach me to be lazy and just cut and paste!


----------



## Cornflake789

Ill be groupin it down at the end see yall out there


----------



## navygirl1974

any tips on how to land those flounder?


----------



## J0nesi

navygirl1974 said:


> any tips on how to land those flounder?


i use a carolina rig mono set up with 1/2oz weight. ly's as bait if i can get them. if not use fresh dead shrimp or live shrimp. small pins too sometimes.


----------



## Cornflake789

navygirl1974 said:


> any tips on how to land those flounder?


Bull minnows or finger mullet on a carolina rig with 12lb fluorocarbon and a small khali hook. Slowly drag it along the bottom, bouncing it occasionally. Or use a gulp haha


----------



## navygirl1974

pardon my ignorance but i am not familiar with ly's what are they?


----------



## J0nesi

navygirl1974 said:


> pardon my ignorance but i am not familiar with ly's what are they?


they are the little fish that are swimming around the pier. they were out there last week, just too small to catch. i think i caught maybe 20. 

alewife is how you spell it but eveyone just says (ly's)


----------



## gtuck13

Is alpha pier open this weekend


----------



## LUPilot

It was open today. I'm not sure that it is supposed to be open tomorrow though.


----------



## gtuck13

Thanks, I may ride out to see.


----------

